# (pics) Oulton Park Modified Live & EDC



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

a good day despite the early start!


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Love it 

Nice one, amigo!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

loving it... n i walked past the skylines on the first few photos like several times today haha


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Any decent clunge there?


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

BOBFOC's if you ask me matty

p.s jamie, them pics are nothing compared to the vid i got of you, pure sideways it was


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Did anyone notice the old 5 door escort in the background there !!

:chuckle:


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

makaveli7 said:


> BOBFOC's if you ask me matty
> 
> p.s jamie, them pics are nothing compared to the vid i got of you, pure sideways it was


:clap:

Any chance I could get this from you please, Adam? How large is the file? Any images or videos you managed to get would be greatly appreciated...

J


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Did anyone notice the old 5 door escort in the background there !!
> 
> :chuckle:



Yeah we saw it pull up. Nice rims.
Get your car sorted!!!!!

Did anyone see the capri lol


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah that was proper clean considering its age!
Fell in love with the Plymouth though  Absolutely unholy!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

makaveli7 said:


> BOBFOC's if you ask me


Hardly! Agree with you on the second part, but I think the body was from the same programme or, at the very least something from Hammer House!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

can i add my pictures onto this thread...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

as long as they are apropriate to the event, not promotional or of inapropriate material


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

there pictures of cars :/....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Then absolutely! Of course


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool pics,.

so the answer to my question was no then lol

cant believe the weather though, it looks bit rubbish, it was sooooooooooo sunny down here


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It rained for about 40 minutes mid morning. After that it was scorching hot all day


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

x.laura.x said:


> there pictures of cars :/....


was a bit disappointed that they were not of an inapropriate nature
my car is B12GTR with the big wing on the back on the photo below by the way.



Fuggles said:


> It rained for about 40 minutes mid morning. After that it was scorching hot all day


as my red head proves


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

well i have got some of myself pole dancin but dont want to get into trouble now haha


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lol what pole dancing at modified live?
was a bit windy for that! haha

all the pics and vids i took are on neils camera so he may post them i dont know!

spent all of the day in the pits and around the track i have to admit!
was good to meet you Adam and Fi, sucks about what happened but good god you were pretty quick on track!  especially for the power youre running! (p.s. i was the young looking guy who was with Neil) haha

Chris


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

no chris.... going off topic but no wen am learnin to do it .. there on bout inappropiate piccies


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

x.laura.x said:


> well i have got some of myself pole dancin but dont want to get into trouble now haha


DO NOT post them or the site will probably go down with the number of hits. Feel free to pm me any links


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

am not gonna u timmy... haha


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

mehh id still bang the little one with the furry boots, after she took the boots off of course 

it was bloody freezing! the sun kept going in and that combined with the wind made it chilly.. when the sun was out, it was nice though.

fuggles, you had that nice warm time attack jacket on! Plus you got to ride around in your stagea lol no wonder you were warm!

jamie ill send you the vids on MSN, either when youre on or via email.

laura it looks like we were probs all standing right next to eachother at one point in the day!

Chris it was nice to meet you too although i must say im having a hard time placing you! i cant remember who neil was either lol


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

markaveli7- yeahh i think we was haha but no one said hello to me ....


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

The owner probably likes it, but those wheels are sooooooo wrong ... & outdated uke:


Sorry about the weather, had to have a good day for yesterdays London Meet so it all got displaced north 

LAURA - Some good photos there chick, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Thankies not bad pictures for a woman haha


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just dont take so many of a chav wagon lol


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Those wheels were so wrong I nearly choked when I saw them


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

lol i only took pictures of jap cars..

that lotus had a full carbon fibre rear end from what i could see so that deserved a pic!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah that lotus was pure porn! rapid too! 

tell you what i was very surprised at was the andy gallagher focus with the cossie running gear, what a machine that was! norris and clarke watch out! seemed to be rapido!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

few more piccies 
The mornin look
















woop so happ to be here haha


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

x.laura.x said:


> well i have got some of myself pole dancin but dont want to get into trouble now haha



Come on then, get them up........ :chuckle:



Dave, the car will be ready soon mate.......... I so want to see the project finished and the car out. Not to sure what I will do in it tbh, some testing at croft no doubt, but TOTB is on the cards. I like to see it at Silverstone Time Attack, but I no that wont happen!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I missed out on this due to having to work. Im suprised about the weather, down south was realy nice.

Sorry to hear about Fee's off, hope you get it back up and running quickly.

Baz


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

it only rained for about 30 minutes, it was nice and warm for the rest of the day!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

G40tee said:


> was good to meet you Adam and Fi, sucks about what happened but good god you were pretty quick on track!  especially for the power youre running! (p.s. i was the young looking guy who was with Neil) haha
> 
> Chris


Nice to meet you too 

Fee was quicker last year with more than 100bhp less LOL. She didnt do any proper flying laps this year  Just flying backwards into a tyre wall.

Didnt get to see much of the Skyline stand execpt early on when i was up at the fogerty building.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Here you go Shane, one of Duncan's mate's took this.

Congrats 1, 2, & 3.

Champagne!


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

MWebster on his way to 2nd place at Oulton Park Time Attack on Saturday.
Not a bad result for his first competetive race day!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats a great picture.

1st R32 GTR Ive seen in the UK with the Garage Defend carbon canards other than mine!

Baz


----------

